

How are critical thinking skills acquired? - cwan
http://timvangelder.com/2010/10/20/how-are-critical-thinking-skills-acquired-five-perspectives/

======
motters
CT skills are also acquired by realising you've been suckered by some bogus
idea, then backtracing to find out what bug in your thought process
facilitated the dupe.

With the plethora of news articles on the web, and the motivation of news
organisations to push out articles as fast as possible, it's often the case
that even apparently reliable sources can end up espousing bad, poorly
researched or just inaccurate information. With little or no editorial fact
checking it's more than ever down to the individual reader to exercise
critical thinking.

------
alnayyir
Reading, arguing, analysis.

